# σουρεαλισμός ή υπερρεαλισμός



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2010)

Σε σχολιασμό ταινίας για τον Νταλί εμφανίζονται, φυσικά, συνέχεια οι όροι surrealism, surrealist κλπ. Δεν έχω καταλήξει αν είναι πιο σωστό να τα αποδίδω ως σουρεαλ- ή υπερρεαλ-. Το πρώτο πάντως έχει περισσότερα ευρήματα. Τι γνώμη έχετε;


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2010)

Με σκεπτικό σπαγκοραμμένου υποτιτλιστή:

υπερρεαλισμός -> 13 γράμματα
σουρεαλισμός -> 12 γράμματα


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2010)

Και τα δύο σωστά είναι και δεν κάνει καμία διαφορά. Το υπερρεαλισμός είναι λίγο πιο λόγιο. Εγώ θα έλεγα σουρρεαλισμός.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 2, 2010)

το υπερρεαλισμός είναι αθέμιτος επιμιξία.

ψήψος στον σουρεαλισμό.

το sur δεν είναι το αντίστοιχο του επί;


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Το little ashes πάντως δίνει -όπως και οι περισσότερες βιογραφικές ταινίες, π. χ. μέγας Αλέξανδρος, βασίλισσα της Αγγλίας- τελείως λάθος αντίληψη για την προσωπικότητα του Νταλί και προβάλλει και ψεύτικα γεγονότα. 

Έχω γράψει αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2010)

Το υπερρεαλισμός είθισται να χρησιμοποιείται για τους Έλληνες σουρρεαλιστές της γενιάς του '30, απ' όσο ξέρω. Και εμένα με χαροποιεί που, μια φορά κι εμείς, μπορούμε και χρησιμοποιούμε δύο διαφορετικά λεξίδια για να διαχωρίσουμε πράγματα, κάτι που οι ξένοι το κάνουν κατά κόρον. Άρα θα έβαζα σουρρεαλισμός πολύ συνειδητά και αποφασισμένα. Αν ξαφνικά γινόταν αναφορά στον Εμπειρίκο, π.χ., θα έλεγα υπερρεαλισμός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2010)

Costas said:


> Και εμένα με χαροποιεί που, μια φορά κι εμείς, μπορούμε και χρησιμοποιούμε δύο διαφορετικά λεξίδια


Καλή η παρατήρησή σου για τους _σουρεαλιστές / υπερρεαλιστές_. Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε την τύχη σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις να παίζουμε με δύο όρους, τον ξένο ή εξελληνισμένο και το μεταφραστικό δάνειο. Π.χ. _μόντεμ / διαποδιαμορφωτής_ (OK, ξεκίνησα με το χειρότερο παράδειγμα), _τατουάζ / δερματοστιξία_ (δεν το βελτίωσα πολύ), _ρεσεψιόν / υποδοχή_ [αυτό δεν είναι μετ. δάνειο, αλλά ξέρετε τι εννοώ] κ.ά. Και μια και το έθιξε ο κύριος Τσίρος, με κάποιες σαν τον _σουρεαλισμό _θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τέσσερις επιλογές: *_υπερπραγματισμός / υπερρεαλισμός / σουρεαλισμός / *σουρπραγματισμός_ (άμα θέλω να φτιάξω τέρατα...:)).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι μερικοί μπορεί να κάνουν μια τέτοια διάκριση, όμως μιλάμε άνετα τόσο για Έλληνες σουρρεαλιστές του '30, όσο και για Γάλλους υπερρεαλιστές.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 5, 2010)

Υποτίθεται επίσης ότι ο _υπερρεαλισμός_ προκαλεί σύγχυση με τον (πολύ μεταγενέστερο βέβαια) _hyperrealism_. 
Βέβαια το επιχείρημα δεν δουλεύει, αφού πλέον όποιος θέλει να μιλήσει για το δεύτερο έχει υπόψη του τη διάδοση του πρώτου, οπότε πρέπει να πει _υπερρεαλισμός (hyperrealism)_. 

Πιο σοβαρά τώρα, ο Εμπειρίκος στη διάλεξή του το '35 μιλούσε για _σουρρεαλισμό_. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, Εγγονόπουλος και Ελύτης αναφέρονται σε _υπερρεαλισμό_, μόνο.


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2010)

Κάπου θυμάμαι κι ένα συρρεαλισμός την εποχή εκείνη, ίσως από τον γαλλοτραφέστατο Λαπαθιώτη (που μισούσε τον σουρεαλισμό και έλεγε για "ελυτιότητες").


----------



## Marinos (Aug 5, 2010)

"ελυτιότητες" 
Διαβάζω τώρα σε μια υποσημείωση της σύγχρονης έκδοσης της διάλεξης του Εμπειρίκου (πόσες πια γενικές...) ότι οι Έλληνες σουρεαλιστές εγκατέλειψαν το γαλλικό όρο όταν άρχισε να γίνεται σκωπτικός, μετά τις αντιδράσεις που ακολούθησαν τις πρώτες ποιητικές συλλογές τους, τους "Μπιρμπιρίκους" και τους "Δισεγγονόπουλους".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2010)

Marinos said:


> (πόσες πια γενικές...)


_Διαβάζω τώρα εντός υποσημείωσης της σύγχρονης έκδοσης της διάλεξης του Εμπειρίκου περί της εγκατάλειψης του γαλλικού όρου υπό των Ελλήνων σουρεαλιστών κατόπιν της σκωπτικής μετατροπής του όρου λόγω των αντιδράσεων περί των εκδόσεων των πρώτων των ποιητικών συλλογών, και των περί «Μπιρμπιρίκων» και «Δισεγγονόπουλων».
_
Η σουρεαλιστική μου συνεισφορά στο νήμα...


----------



## nikosl (Aug 5, 2010)

αυτός ο *συρρεαλισμός *είχε μπερδέψει και την (αξιαγάπητη) Μπήλιω Τσουκαλά η οποία ρώτησε καλεσμένο της να εξηγήσει στο κοινό τη διαφορά σουρεαλισμού και υπερρεαλισμού. Αυτός της λέει : "μα είναι το ίδιο", και εκείνη του απαντά: "μα δεν είναι το αντίθετο; αφού σου = sous = υπό άρα είναι υπορρεαλισμός και το συρ= sur = υπερρεαλισμός;"


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Την είχα κι εγώ την απορία. Στα εννιά. 



nickel said:


> Το βέβαιο πάντως είναι ότι ήξερα κάποια λίγα γαλλικά όταν βρήκα στο δρόμο μου το δίδυμο _υπερρεαλισμός – σουρεαλισμός_ (τότε ήταν _σουρρεαλισμός_). Και σκέφτηκα τότε: «Μα γιατί _υπερ_ρεαλισμός αφού είναι “sous”;» Όταν το είδα γραμμένο στα γαλλικά, μου λύθηκε η απορία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2010)

Πάντως και ο συρεαλισμός και ο συρρεαλισμός οδηγούν σε ενδιαφέρουσες σελίδες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2010)

Ο συρρεαλισμός οδηγεί και στον συν-ρεαλισμό.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Την είχα κι εγώ την απορία. Στα εννιά.



Χαχαχαχα. Εσύ όμως δεν έκανες εκπομπή...


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2010)

Το δια ταύτα πάντως για μένα είναι ότι προκειμένου περί Νταλί μιλάμε για σουρεαλισμό.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Κατακυρώθηκε ο σουρεαλισμός.


----------

